

Will.i.am introduces Puls smartband - mistermumble
http://iampuls.com/

======
mistermumble
This was introduced at Salesforce.com's Dreamforce conference in San
Francisco.

here's some additional info (because the IamPuls.com does not have a lot of
information): [http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/15/will-i-am-puls-
smartwatch...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/15/will-i-am-puls-smartwatch-
reveal/)

For context, see also: [http://will.i.am/](http://will.i.am/)

